# I PASSED FE 6th ATTEMPT



## STEEL MAN (Jun 21, 2010)

Im very happy I got the passing letter from APEGGA today and I passed 6th attempt.....finally FE is Over and PE is next.....feel so good......AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH.


----------



## AyanHein (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratz!!! You made it!!


----------



## MNEnvEPETstee (Jun 22, 2010)

Is there an over/under line yet for PE attempts?


----------



## member_deleted_77 (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! Enjoy it... you deserve it


----------



## archeng1 (Jun 22, 2010)

wow 6 attempts! congrats!!! congrats!

great perserverance


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks guys,I wont give up not until i will have my PE license.

I was like crazy yesterday when i opened my mailbox and the envelope was thin i knew i passed cuz it was different with the other 5 mails from apegga, i screamed and shouted and i cant control myself down 2 blocks in my neighborhood shouting and running yelling on top of my voice that i passed and my neighbors couldnt figure out why i was like that....


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 22, 2010)

and another thing, yesterday i went to my office cuz i just came from the field for two weeks and showed my passing letter to my boss and colleague, they are canadian PEng and they didnt wrote FE exams, they said, Steel man, if i was to write that exam, i know for sure i wont make it...i just laughed and told hem it took me years to study for this FE exam and passed, BTW, i graduated 15 years ago. I took FE ivil PM discipline.


----------



## Don (Jun 25, 2010)

what did you do different to pass this time?


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 26, 2010)

Don said:


> what did you do different to pass this time?



So many things I can share based on my experience. Lets start from my earlier attempts.

1st, I studied only NCEES CivilPM and Gen AM reviewer. - Wrote PM Civil

2nd I used FERM and Civil PM by Linde for both - Wrote PM Civil

3rd Add some review bookS from PPI for AM - wrote PM Gen

4th I add more PPI Am books and CERM for PM - wrote Civil PM

5th studied CERM PM and EIT Ref for PM - wrote Civil PM

6th, honestly didnt study I was so busy, I studied general engineering concepts good back to old school texts and understood NCEES Supplied reference manual spEcially the Civil PM - wrote Civil.

on the day before the exam, I tried to relax and do that too in the exam day, my mind and body was cooperating much, I gained confidence, and everything I have answered was right there on the choices and Im pretty sure I nailed it both AM and PM. I can still even remember the questions on that exam day. specially on the civil pm and even solve it back home and was very confident on my answers that i get it.

Honestly the review books didnt help much in the PM it was understanding NCEES formulas and how to apply it was the key to my success on the FE Exam.


----------



## 1SmartEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations.

I bet it was dissapointing the 5th time around.

I am sure the PE is much easier because you have had enough experience taking the EIT exam.

good luck.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 29, 2010)

1SmartEngineer said:


> Congratulations. I bet it was dissapointing the 5th time around.
> 
> I am sure the PE is much easier because you have had enough experience taking the EIT exam.
> 
> good luck.



smart enginner,

yes, it was but still i didnt look back i move till the end. i do hope and will give my best on this PE Exam.


----------



## chaocl (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you going to try the Oct 2010 PE exam?


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA (Jun 29, 2010)

Well Done SteelMan. It took me 4 times to pass that crazy exam, so i also know you can pass it as a repeat offender.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 29, 2010)

STEEL MAN said:


> 1SmartEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations. I bet it was dissapointing the 5th time around.
> ...



STEEL MAN how effected was the CERM.


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations ! STEEL MAN


----------



## audioaddict (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!

I'm very proud of you for sticking it out after so many tries.

I will be taking the PE a 4th time in October (failed twice in EE &amp; FPE, passed FPE) and would be willing to take it a few more times if necessary but no desire to ever take FE again, and I only took it once.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 30, 2010)

wvgirl14 said:


> STEEL MAN said:
> 
> 
> > 1SmartEngineer said:
> ...



wvgirl,

it does help on areas like transpo, geotech, structural design and analysis specially if you have forgotten these theoretical things, but dont forget to study the NCCES supplied ref handbook in the Civil and engvironmental portion and understand them heartily, that mad me pass I believe.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jun 30, 2010)

chaocl said:


> Are you going to try the Oct 2010 PE exam?



yes, my OCt 2010 PE application with APEGGA is done and it is confirmed.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks STEEL MAN I bought it so I'm going to read it this summer.


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA (Jun 30, 2010)

wvgirl14 said:


> Thanks STEEL MAN I bought it so I'm going to read it this summer.



WVGirl, I think the PPI Civil Discipline Specific Review for the FE is pretty representative and a good study guide.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, Soil_EngineerVA. I got that one two. I also got the 101 Solved Civil Problems. I have some more time since I won't take until April and since I'll have some time off with the baby. I though that reading the CERM wouldn't hurt and will help me in the future towards my PE.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jul 1, 2010)

Soil_EngineerVA said:


> wvgirl14 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks STEEL MAN I bought it so I'm going to read it this summer.
> ...


totally wrong, PPI is outdated on Civil Discipline, I could make a better question and problems better than that and it is similar to FE exam, I can still remember exam questions on my FE exam. a quick example in PPI civil discipline steel design, they are still using ASD while in the FE exam it is LRFD, and how is it representative of the exam? did you wrote it recently? please dont mislead these people around , i have been reading a lot of comments on this board and a lot of them arent true and i have to figure it out myself.


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA (Jul 1, 2010)

STEEL MAN said:


> Soil_EngineerVA said:
> 
> 
> > wvgirl14 said:
> ...



I took the Civil discipline in April of 2009. it may be outdated when it comes to steel design, as i 'm sure you know, given you're user id. however, the civil discipline is comprised of more than one topic, and in my opinion still applicable and a very useful resource when studying for the FE.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jul 1, 2010)

Soil_EngineerVA said:


> STEEL MAN said:
> 
> 
> > Soil_EngineerVA said:
> ...


----------

